# What Is Your Halloween Costume Gonna Be for 2013?



## Will Reid

deleted post


----------



## Uruk-Hai

Really hoping to get my stalkaround costume finished for this year. Will post picks if I do.


----------



## Wildcat

Something like this.


----------



## Will Reid

deleted post


----------



## Lunatic

My badass self!


----------



## Zurgh

I, too, usually wait for the last minute for my own costume...

May be a plague Dr. again...









Might do the tri-face... if I can get back to finishing it this season...









Although I just might have Kissy face, the hungry deamon done this month...









If I could, I'd try to be a zombie horde... but haven't seen a good design for 1 person to be a group of zombies...:googly:


----------



## RoxyBlue

Since chances are good I won't get the costume I started last year finished, I have a backup plan in the form of this costume:

http://www.buycostumes.com/p/805312/ghost-town-black-widow-adult-costume


----------



## [email protected]

Cool backup plan Roxy! That costume can have a great second life dressing a prop at some point down the line.

I ordered some new costumes from Frighteners Entertainment, so we'll see which one makes the cut. I'm usually so tied up with party hosting that my costume is an afterthought. (Cue the Debbie Downer music.)


----------



## Glockink

Got several I will use again at the haunt....mostly Jason from the reboot, and a custom slasher. 
jason4_zps66df8f4a.jpg Photo by glockink | Photobucket
jason5_zps3decdf6d.jpg Photo by glockink | Photobucket

59798_3318268574661_565028773_n.jpg Photo by glockink | Photobucket
46440_486553484699436_931180354_n.jpg Photo by glockink | Photobucket


----------



## Will Reid

deleted post


----------



## shannibal

The charity haunt theme this year is a carny/clown/freakshow theme in the upstairs portion where I am acting. We threw a lot of ideas back and forth and have finally decided on me being a goth/gory trapeze carny chick who will swing out by the guests as they pass. It's in an old church and the mastermind of it always makes it look amazing.


----------



## deadSusan

*2013 costume*

I hope to complete a witch costume. I'd like to make one that is a mix of goth with some steampunk elements and a touch of glamour. But I have a lot of work to do on other projects, so we will see what happens.

And I agree with you about Zurgh's mask. It's great. The other two masks are fabulous too.


----------



## dudeamis

My mask, a blow mold I got off ebay that shipped with a caved top that I repaired, piece by piece then repainted. I'll be wearing a black suit with an orange tie, buttons, gloves and patent leather shoes with orange tips and heels, which I will post soon because they look so awesome imo.


----------



## Will Reid

deleted post


----------



## Bone Dancer

Each year I promise myself it wont be a last minute scramble. With luck maybe I can do the zombie butler I have had ready for the last couple of years. Wish me luck.


----------



## Hairazor

Luck Bone Dancer!


----------



## Sblanck

I have two nights I can be scary so I can be two different characters.
Now I have to figure out which of these I will be

Witch (even then I have to choose my green swamp witch or repainted be something studios mask)
Victorian vampire
Grim reaper


----------



## Will Reid

deleted post


----------



## WickedBanshee

I want to do a Steampunk/Cenobite costume, but I don't know if I'll get it done in time. I may just use the zombie get-up I made last year for the zombie movie we were supposed to be in. (inde film) part of the movie is done...waiting for more funding. "The Devil Is My Witness" a Gary Sturgis film.


----------



## LilMissSunshine

I have no idea what my costume will be this year, lol, but I know I'm doing the Witch King of Angmar and a zombie tellevangelist for a couple friends. I finished the pep for the Witch King and got the suit for my zombie. Opposite end of the spectrum, both are gonna be a challenge in their own right.


----------



## Nrthrnstr

Because I'm standing at the gate of our yard haunt I'm not sure if I'm going to be a witch or a Gypsy. Probably the latter. With my crystal ball and tarot cards. We will see. Inside we have a murderer who will be chopping my daughters fake head off..., a crazy scientist ( kind of a twist between the Robot Chicken guy and Doc from back to the Future ) a guy dressed in all black so you cant really see him, an insane clown in a straight jacket and a crazy clown in a cage... lol We are also going to have a few zombies walking through the graveyard out infront of the walk through. MUahaha I'm so excited!


----------



## Dr. Maniaco

Something like this


----------



## Acid PopTart

RoxyBlue said:


> Since chances are good I won't get the costume I started last year finished, I have a backup plan in the form of this costume:
> 
> http://www.buycostumes.com/p/805312/ghost-town-black-widow-adult-costume


RoxyBlue, what are you doing in my closet!? (Have always loved that style for everyday.)

I have no idea what I'm doing, since we're doing a Bride of Frankenstein/mad lab set up this year mostly because my Bride costume needs to be seen more but I didn't really feel like wearing it (although I could change my mind and become my prop):









I may go with being the mad Dr. Von Frankenstein. I have a ton of Victorian inspired wear in my everyday wardrobe, with a few modifications I might be able to spruce it up a bit to make me look more evil.


----------



## RoxyBlue

LOL about the closet remark

I'm sure whatever you come up with for yourself, APT, it will be stunning. You do gorgeous costume and makeup work.


----------



## zombastic

I don't like being the same thing twice in my haunt but my wicked clown went over so well last year that I'm gonna do it again. 
Maybe I'll just tweak it a little.


----------



## Zurgh

Found 4 security shirts at the thrift store that resemble the "king county sheriffs" from the walking dead... my wife may go as "Rick-ette" and me an undead 'officer friendly'...


----------



## Spooky D

My plan is to be Ash this year. I have been working on building a chainsaw from scratch. It's coming along nicely, I will post pics when it's done.


----------



## Headless

This is me for this year! Well - this is the costume anyway............


----------



## RoxyBlue

LOL @ "well - this is the costume anyway" I think they use the same buxom saucy wench for all those costume pictures:jol:


----------



## Hauntiholik

I think I'm going to be Constance Hatchaway.


----------



## Will Reid

deleted post


----------



## paja4

This is a toss up. I planned a little too late as usual for my authentic Chewbacca, C3PO, and R2D2 costumes for myself and two daughters. So, decidedly so I gonna go with a make shift C3Po and R2D2 for them and maybe a quick Hans Solo for myself


----------



## Will Reid

deleted post


----------



## Lestaat

Trying to find the jacket for this. Any Ideas?
http://www.mbtheatre.com/TheatreInfo/PastSeasonsPlays/20112012Season/SomethingWickedThisWayComes/tabid/477/Default.aspx


----------



## Lestaat

Lestaat said:


> Trying to find the jacket for this. Any Ideas?http://www.mbtheatre.com/TheatreInfo/PastSeasonsPlays/20112012Season/SomethingWickedThisWayComes/tabid/477/Default.aspx


Sorry, edited wrong. Try this.Mr Dark


----------



## easycraig

lately, we try to do a common theme for the party we throw... ( last year the 3 of us were zombies ) - this year, i think we are going to be in radioactive suits (my wife works for hazmat) and be glowing !!! if we can figure it out.... 

gotta go back to working on the yard! time is tight... i check in here a few times a day for inspiration and a break... today i was up on the roof tarping the tunnel of terror... (scares the hell out of me being up there alone) -last year, while standing on the top of a ladder, it crumbled ... i wound up falling on my butt/back but luckily i managed to grab part of our patio cover on the way down to slow the fall.... and i fell on 4 or 5 bags of webs/skulls etc... as i laid there i thought.... oh my god... i think i am completely fine..... and i was! luck of the Irish i guess.... ec


----------



## adrian.t

Usually I decide what to wear with just a week before and I think this year I'll keep my "tradition". Anyway I've made a small gift for my wife and I can't wait to see her wearing it on the Halloween:


----------



## Hauntiholik

adrian.t said:


> Usually I decide what to wear with just a week before and I think this year I'll keep my "tradition". Anyway I've made a small gift for my wife and I can't wait to see her wearing it on the Halloween:


The gift is one of the costumes that you sell?


----------



## Will Reid

deleted post


----------



## MilesD

Okay, I'm really excited to repeat Frankie Stein's costume from this video
http://wowmp3.net/watch/BAP_oz_Vj6s...ortelle-brennende-liebe-subtitulos-en-espa-ol
However, I don't have a strong hairdo idea. I'd appreciate if you guys watch it from 2:45 and share your suggestions. She has a really bulky updo and I'm not sure how I can keep it that high and fixed.


----------



## mudbugntx

This year I'm going as one of the three hitchhiking ghost from Disney's Haunted mansion.


----------



## Will Reid

deleted post


----------



## bujaca

i'm kinda starting over with the halloween thingy. this pizza costume is the only costume i still have....i had a trunk full of capes, wigs and accessories that was damaged when my basement flooded years ago. plus a giant RAID can costume, bug costume, giant pink flamingo costume...all gone now. 


it's kinda lame, the only thing scary about it is the olives (bleh i hate olives). 
but it's comfy to wear. maybe i can stick a big bloody gruesome pizza wheel cutter in it, or something.


----------



## NoxRequiem

The Doll Snatcher

A spectral killer that traps the souls of children in the dolls it carries around.


----------



## Duchess

Either as Mrs Bates or An Evil Duchess. Both very UGLY women!


Uploaded with ImageShack.us

The Duchess


----------



## Copchick

After looking at a costume that consists of alot of black tulle, I thought "oh heck, I can make that". So I decided to do make up as a skull and have the black tulle cloak with black roses at the bottom edge area. I'm thinking to use cleaned sparerib bones and tying them into either a necklace or using it as a belt. Basically I throwing it together with ideas from here and there. In my head it's gonna look really cool, wish you could see it!

Here's a stock pic of the cloak I'm going to make:



And something similar to the skull make up I'm going to do:


----------



## Hairazor

I was wondering how you would top last year Copchick. I will be waiting for a pic.


----------



## hexerei

Dr. Frank n furter after he murders Eddie.


----------



## Will Reid

deleted post


----------



## JOwenR2

I'm a comic book nut, I'll be going as Thor this year but I'm making my own costume. I had the boots and Vest Piece already. I made a Mjolnir out of wood and a pipe then covered in Celluclay to give it a more stone like appearance. I pocket up an old baseball helmet @ the Goodwill then chopped off the bill. I fashioned the wings out of cardboard and Celluclay. Lastly I am making leg and arm armor out of duct tape dragonskin I found on instructables. All this spawned from not wanting to shave but wanting to a super hero  (only other option I could think of was Marvel's Hercules but I;m not going around that exposed on Halloween)

All done:








Here's a pic of my Finished Mjolnir, WIP Helmet, and Dragonskin Armor:


----------



## Chuck

My costume for 2013. Our theme is Carnival/Circus and annual party was this past weekend. I was the Evil RingMaster and actually shaved my head for my costume. That is Halloween dedication right there.


----------



## Will Reid

deleted post


----------



## dudeamis

here's my dress rehearsal, I still need to put on my cape and get a neck sock


----------



## Will Reid

deleted post


----------



## Hairazor

Chuck, that sure is dedication but looks sooo creepy!

Dudeamis, great get up!


----------



## funkdaddy

*Our 2013 costumes*


----------



## Duchess

Look really great!


----------



## Duchess

Here is my costume for my 2013 Ghostly Galavant party last night.

I went as Mrs. Bates and the costume was a real hit.

Actually some persons thought that I was a real woman dressed up as Mrs. Bates!


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Copchick

This what I wore for a party last Saturday. My peeps didn't recognize me until I spoke. This was the first time I did this make up. I think next time I'll use the liquid eyeliner, I'm sure it will make it easier to draw the lines for better definition.










I ended up using 50 yards of black tulle so that it would have a very full look. The black roses near the bottom added weight to keep the tulle from floating away easily. I hot glued small skulls inside the center of the roses.


----------



## Hairazor

Ohhh, Copchick I would not have known it was you either! You are really good at the makeup! Hope you had fun but took it easy!


----------



## Hairazor

Duchess, nicely done!

Funkdaddy, nice looking couple!


----------



## JOwenR2

dudeamis said:


> here's my dress rehearsal, I still need to put on my cape and get a neck sock
> https://scontent-a-sjc.xx.fbcdn.net...20/1384331_10201314993610553_1445584527_n.jpg


Very Awesome!


----------



## dudeamis

JOwenR2 said:


> Very Awesome!


the hat is fitted for the stem of the pumpkin too, so I can take it off and it won't fall off


----------



## BunchOfHocusPocus

This year I spent most of my money on decorations alone, candy and goodies that I plan on baking on Halloween. Always come at the last minute whenever I do things and I wasn't fully prepared this year. So I just plan on dressing all in black, but good thing I still have Gothic make up that I used last year and I plan on using that as well.


----------



## Duchess

funkdaddy said:


>


great costumes! Super


----------



## Will Reid

deleted post


----------



## Will Reid

deleted post


----------



## scareme

I'm just reading this thread tonight for the first time, and I can't get over how great everyone looks. There are a few costumes on here that made me almost wet myself. You know who you are and you look fabulous. And dudeamis, who do I have to kill to get a pair of shoes like that. I mean it. 

As for what I'm wearing this year...if you have a weak stomach stop reading now...I'll be wearing a bright orange sweatshirt with a Mickey Mouse pumpkin on it. I know, the stuff nightmares are made of. But my sons in-laws are coming over, and they think I'm a little strange. I know, where would they get that idea? I might have to wear my vile of blood necklace under it to keep from ripping all that sugar sweetness right off my body. They wouldn't think that would be strange at all, would they? Last time I saw them I was swearing at our waiter and my daughter was feeling up their daughter. A lot of alcohol was involved. Anyway, only one more night after tonight, so get ready (and hide the alcohol).


----------



## dudeamis

scareme said:


> I'm just reading this thread tonight for the first time, and I can't get over how great everyone looks. There are a few costumes on here that made me almost wet myself. You know who you are and you look fabulous. And dudeamis, who do I have to kill to get a pair of shoes like that. I mean it.
> 
> As for what I'm wearing this year...if you have a weak stomach stop reading now...I'll be wearing a bright orange sweatshirt with a Mickey Mouse pumpkin on it. I know, the stuff nightmares are made of. But my sons in-laws are coming over, and they think I'm a little strange. I know, where would they get that idea? I might have to wear my vile of blood necklace under it to keep from ripping all that sugar sweetness right off my body. They wouldn't think that would be strange at all, would they? Last time I saw them I was swearing at our waiter and my daughter was feeling up their daughter. A lot of alcohol was involved. Anyway, only one more night after tonight, so get ready (and hide the alcohol).


What's your shoe size? If I find a pair I think $20 + shipping is fair.


----------



## Samhain

This is my practice run for Saturday, will be worn with a black suit and more appropriate hat!


----------



## Hairazor

Samhain, that make up is great!


----------



## ~Hexxis~

Copchick said:


> After looking at a costume that consists of alot of black tulle, I thought "oh heck, I can make that". So I decided to do make up as a skull and have the black tulle cloak with black roses at the bottom edge area. I'm thinking to use cleaned sparerib bones and tying them into either a necklace or using it as a belt. Basically I throwing it together with ideas from here and there. In my head it's gonna look really cool, wish you could see it!
> 
> Here's a stock pic of the cloak I'm going to make:
> 
> 
> 
> And something similar to the skull make up I'm going to do:


You weren't kidding. hehe. We really did think alike here. : ) I didn't get to finish my whole costume in time this year, sadly, but I will continue to work on it and make it a cohesive costume for maybe next year.... or who knows maybe I might do something altogether different and save this one for later on down the road. soooo many possibilities. :xbones:


----------



## Bone Dancer

Just in case the rain wasnt enough, I now have a wind advisory. Gusting to 50mph and steady 20-30 mph. Geeeeeez


----------



## funkdaddy

*Daughter and quick Phantom costume*


----------



## funkdaddy




----------



## RoxyBlue

Your daughter looks fabulous!


----------



## funkdaddy

*Two Face*

Commissioned Work


----------



## scareme

Dutches, you look great. I'm sure everyone wanted to have their picture taken with you. I'm not surprised people thought your were really a woman. Your makeup and costume are that good. 

Chopchick, wouldn't you love to be able to go into work that way just once. I don't think your co-workers would recognize you.

funkdaddy, you look awesome. Did you do your daughters makeup too? And two face, Bravo!


----------



## Death's Door

Everyone looks great. I was Spiderella - Queen of the Arachnids for Halloween and a female pirate for the Pokeno party and children's Halloween party.


----------



## funkdaddy

scareme said:


> Dutches, you look great. I'm sure everyone wanted to have their picture taken with you. I'm not surprised people thought your were really a woman. Your makeup and costume are that good.
> 
> Chopchick, wouldn't you love to be able to go into work that way just once. I don't think your co-workers would recognize you.
> 
> funkdaddy, you look awesome. Did you do your daughters makeup too? And two face, Bravo!


Thanks. Yes I also did my daughters makeup.


----------



## Fright Zone

All those look fantastic!!! I had to go with the quick-and-easy-for-ToT-passing-out-candy-and-rearranging-the-yard-haunt-display-in-the-rain optic yellow BOO!! T-shirt with bone gloves. Little ToT's were mesmerized by it for what ever reason.

I almost made a mask that looks like one of those Photoshop digitized photos where they don't want a person's face seen whether they didn't get a signed release form or are in the witness protection program or a photo bomb creeper in the background of a facebook pic. I Photoshop'd that effect on a pic I took of myself on ToT next to my Emperor of Evil prop : ^o^ https://halloween420.shutterfly.com/209


----------



## FUN4ME

Hi everyone,
I have been a member for a while but never had anything good so share until now.
My wife is a teacher and wanted to dress up our 7 month old boys for the school parade.
She wanted them to sit in a wagon, I thought nah I can do better than that, and came up with this.
I hope the links work
DSC_0332_zps102964f3.jpg Photo by ewutzler | Photobucket
http://i160.photobucket.com/albums/t167/ewutzler/HDV_0097_zps5b919f70.mp4


----------



## theundeadofnight

FUN4ME ,

Creative and fun , nice work .


----------



## Hairazor

Fright Zone, cool idea for mask!

FUN4ME, that is way beyond "better than that"!!!!!


----------



## scareme

Fright Zone, Would you mind if I showed my son that, with the intention of borrowing your idea? It is a great idea. 
FUN4ME, I bet you guys were the hit of the playground. That's an awesome idea. Were your shoulders sore after carrying those two? And please, post away. I never have anything good to share, and that's never stopped me.


----------



## Plastic Ninja

To be honest, I'm kinda bummed this is the only photo. I didn't know the mask was off center, and it kinda looks terrible here.


----------



## scareme

I don't know Plastic Ninja, I think even if the mask was centered, you wouldn't be pretty. I kid you. You're a great looking ghoul, with a face only a mummy could love. I bet you scared a lot of kids that night.


----------



## Plastic Ninja

I had a group of 30 middle schoolers take "selfies" with me, so I guess it looked good enough to warrant that.

However, if you want really scary, the costume I did earlier in the day would work for that.


----------



## Fright Zone

good lord Plastic Ninja. you forgot to stick your tongue out! lol please don't twerk : 
@Hairazor and scareme I'm glad you liked the idea. Ya the kid can use it. If done right I think people would get it. make sure he got the idea from Fright Zone on mom & dad's hauntforum. just because you're here probably makes you the coolest parent's ever ; It's one of those that people'll get right away or say hmm I'm really not sure what you're supposed to be. Then you photo bomb everyones pic at a Halloween party : for those who don't know what the art of photo bombing is, it's when you make a goofy face as an uninvited guest in a photo behind the people who are being photographed usually right smack dab between them. I do have to say I've never done it : I guess you could make a T-shirt that says 'The Photo Bomber' but the cops might pick you up for more than one reason these days : Costumes on a budget :


----------



## Fright Zone

scareme said:


> Fright Zone, Would you mind if I showed my son that, with the intention of borrowing your idea? It is a great idea.


oh ya and lets see a pic if he does it! it'd be funny if he was photo bombing with it on :

Let us know how he did it. I may do a tutorial on how it's done in Photoshop.


----------



## Hairazor

Plastic Ninja, don't know which is scarier, heehee! Actually good job on both.


----------



## captain canyon

for me , same as 2012


----------



## Fright Zone

Nice! That did not scare kids heheh Might as well use a cool one multiple times.


----------



## Odette

I was a 'Ghostly Bride' for 2013. I bought the costume at the last minute for a party we was invited too. And by the way, is there a make-up thread? About which kind is the best to use? I had a VERY hard time with this stuff I purchased. I loved the color palette, but it was just hard to spread and it was very 'tacky' like. I did the best I could. :undecideton:


----------



## RoxyBlue

Odette said:


> And by the way, is there a make-up thread? About which kind is the best to use? I had a VERY hard time with this stuff I purchased. I loved the color palette, but it was just hard to spread and it was very 'tacky' like. I did the best I could. :undecideton:


Feel free to start a thread in the Costumes and Makeup forum if you have a question about a particular type of makeup.

And you look fabulous, dahling!:jol:


----------



## Odette

RoxyBlue said:


> Feel free to start a thread in the Costumes and Makeup forum if you have a question asbut a particular type of makeup.
> 
> And you look fabulous, dahling!:jol:


Got it! And thank you for the compliment!! :biggrinkin:


----------

